# Genesee Cream Ale



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I had a contractor tell me about this stuff. He said it was mainly avaliable in the North East. Any input on this yummy sounding stuff from you Yankees.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

don no much about dem yankees but Ill tell you wat es pretty good shtuff dat dare Genesee ale, to bad you cant get it don dare.........

 

Seriously its very good, I dont know what you can get locally as an alternative.......


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

You're kidding right?

Genny screamers?

Its brewed in Rochester, using the unfiltered and unmolested waters of the beautiful Gennessee river. 

I think its a nickel for a case. Let me know if you want some.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Genny screamers?
> 
> ...


So is this similiar in quality to Natty Light or is it worth a sip?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This one brings back memories. Back in college, when I was broke off my ass, good ole Gennesee was never out of my price range. 

It ain't great Zach.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

We have some on tap here at a bar Called Genesse Ale. It from NY but its a micro brew...... I looked on the web there is another company making the same thing in NY under a simillar name, which one are we talking about??? If it comes in a can its not the stuff I am thinking of........


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rploaded said:


> We have some on tap here at a bar Called Genesse Ale. It from NY but its a micro brew...... I looked on the web there is another company making the same thing in NY under a simillar name, which one are we talking about??? If it comes in a can its not the stuff I am thinking of........


The one I know is the cream flavored piss that comes in the can.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

This one tastes more like Sam Adams Winter. I think we are talking about two diff things, the beer we have is not at all creamy..........


I guess I should have read the thread title more carefully.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Rploaded said:


> This one tastes more like Sam Adams Winter. I think we are talking about two diff things, the beer we have is not at all creamy..........
> 
> I guess I should have read the thread title more carefully.


This guy has pretty good taste so the micro stuff may be what he was reffering to. Any way to get a bottle or two you know of?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

A cream ale has nothing to do with being creamy. This style is the ale equivalent to a american lager ie. bud/miller/coors


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> This guy has pretty good taste so the micro stuff may be what he was reffering to. Any way to get a bottle or two you know of?


I will stop by the place this week and see if they can set me up with a growler or something..........


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Commander Quan said:


> A cream ale has nothing to do with being creamy. This style is the ale equivalent to a american lager ie. bud/miller/coors


Most true. The cheap ass Genny in question however has a very sickly sweet taste to it, very different then a bud/miller/coors.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Here is the website of the offending party:

https://www.highfalls.com/default.html


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

:BS Ah, fond memories of the genny creams the morning after the genny cream ale...:BS


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> Here is the website of the offending party:
> 
> https://www.highfalls.com/default.html


I have had that crap, not the same thing at all, that chit is sweet and BLAH......

I will have to find out more about this stuff here at cityside.

The stuff I am thinking of tastes like sam adams winter.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm pretty sure that a thread about Genny Cream Ale is proof of CS's no snob policy


u


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> I'm pretty sure that a thread about Genny Cream Ale is proof of CS's no snob policy
> 
> u


:r but the memories still can make a simmilar awful taste appear in your mouth.........u


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Did my undergrad work at SUNY Geneseo (note the resemblance ), about 4o miles south of Rochester. A night of drinking Genny Cream led to a morning of what was known as the Genny Cream Shits. Hope this "clears" things up for those on the fence.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

AAlmeter said:


> I'm pretty sure that a thread about Genny Cream Ale is proof of CS's no snob policy
> 
> u


:r :r :tpd:


----------



## orangehorse (Sep 14, 2006)

Schlitz, it's not...


Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> So is this similiar in quality to Natty Light or is it worth a sip?


NATTY LIGHT!!!! HOW DARE YOU EVEN MENTION THAT SWILL IN THE SAME SENTENCE AS GENNESEE CREAM ALE!!!! :r

Growing up in Pennsylvania, this was Nectar of the Gods, when I was 16 years old. I can get it down here in Florida. :al


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> So is this similiar in quality to Natty Light or is it worth a sip?


Yeah, it's right on the same level as a Natty or Busch Light. It was huge at college fraternity parties...


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

genesee cream ale, people either love it or hate it, 30 pack about $12.00 or $13.00 my dad drinks this stuff daily and loves it,i think it sucks..we used to get 1/4 kegs of the stuff {back in the power drinkin days for $18.00}


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> This one brings back memories. Back in college, when I was broke off my ass, good ole Gennesee was never out of my price range.
> 
> It ain't great Zach.


Awww... Genny Cream Ale is good stuff!!! Cheap, but I'd take it over Bud, Coors, Miller, Michelob or an of their ilk any day!

It is, as befits the name, a very creamy ale. Nice sweet malty ale character, with a very nice mouthfeel.

I love the stuff and it's my cheap beer of choice in the summer.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Nooner said:


> Awww... Genny Cream Ale is good stuff!!! Cheap, but I'd take it over Bud, Coors, Miller, Michelob or an of their ilk any day!
> 
> It is, as befits the name, a very creamy ale. Nice sweet malty ale character, with a very nice mouthfeel.
> 
> I love the stuff and it's my cheap beer of choice in the summer.


I couldn't agree more.....In general I'm a beer snob only drinking micro brews... (GLBC Great lakes brewing co.)...or other flavorfull beers (Sam Adams, Bass, Smithwicks ect...)

but...

Over Budweiser and Miller....lite or regular.....please....no question....Genny cream ale ....close to a buck a 40oz...and not bad cold!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Did my undergrad work at SUNY Geneseo (note the resemblance ), about 4o miles south of Rochester. A night of drinking Genny Cream led to a morning of what was known as the Genny Cream Shits. Hope this "clears" things up for those on the fence.


After a tacos and tequila party at my fraternity, we sat up all night drinking Genee Cream. From personal experience, I know the Genny Cream Shits well. Stock 2 extra rolls of toilet paper and book a stall for your exclusive use.:ss


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

taltos said:


> After a tacos and tequila party at my fraternity, we sat up all night drinking Genee Cream. From personal experience, I know the Genny Cream Shits well. Stock 2 extra rolls of toilet paper and book a stall for your exclusive use.:ss


couldn't have been the tacos! :r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Nooner said:


> couldn't have been the tacos! :r


I blame the firestarter farts on the tacos. You should have smelled the tv room during the football games!:al


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

I would rather have Little Kings cream ale.......


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

taltos is right on, that's one crappy brew.
When I was in charge of the kegs at my fraternity in Vermont I would buy 4 1/2 kegs for less than 100 bucks. (1980). We'd make a fortune selling it for a buck a draft at parties. I drank so much of that I ended flunking out of school, Dad has never forgiven me! Neither has my colon!
Stay away from that swill unless you love Cremosa cigars or White Owl Pineapple flavor!u


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Please, don't remind me. Coming from U of R, or University of Rochester, this is almost as popular as Genesee. Since its brewed about 3 miles from campus, its cheap all over, and, thusly, is a prime staple of our frat quad. Its rival, Natty, shows up almost as often, and can be cheaper at times, but nothing beats a generous mouthful of Geneswill. Interestingly enough, it truly is brewed with sparkling, crystal clear Genesee water...if you consider only being able to see 4 inches down clear enough. I think the U of R crew team found a body in the river a few years back, although it may be a campus myth. Either way, I'll stay away from it. I have my sources for decent beer. Ah, uh..I mean...


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Im not sure if its cause Im used to drinking Canadian beer, but I bought a sixer of Genee just for the hell of it once and I may as well have bought Perrier. The stuff was bland and weak. I have yet to taste an American beer that I really thought was any good.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

i would take a miller genuine draft over that stuff anytime ..but hey they make different flavors for different people,great aint it...i prefer a guinness ,bass..black and tan or a smithwicks guiness black and black they go pretty well actually...


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Lets not forget another horrible beer from upstate New York, Utica Club. If anything, this was worse than Gennee.u


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

taltos said:


> Lets not forget another horrible beer from upstate New York, Utica Club. If anything, this was worse than Gennee.u


"Schaeffer, is the, one beer to have if you're having more than one!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

That was, and is bad, but we had Peils from Rhode Island and Carling Black Label, 2 more terrible ones.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

genny cream sends me back to when i was a voly FF and we would go upstate for tournements and get laughed at by the locals for drinking bud. i will say i did like the genny though i guess couse it was different.


----------

